

Show HN: LiveDo, live-updated personal task lists - elisee
http://sparklinlabs.com/2013/06/livedo-live-updated-personal-task-lists/

======
elisee
I built LiveDo for my own needs over the last couple of days using Node.js /
ExpressJS & server-sent events (EventSource). You can try it out directly
here: <http://livedo.sparklinlabs.com/elisee>

I'll be happy to answer questions (technical or otherwise) you guys might
have. Also would love some feedback!

